# Group wants Dallas to Atlanta train.



## frequentflyer (Jun 1, 2019)

https://www.myarklamiss.com/news/lo...in-stations-to-northeast-louisiana/2040647663

Over on Trainorders there is a post apparently Amtrak looked at moving the Sunset onto this route. Would bring more pax.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Jun 1, 2019)

I'm assuming the Richard Anderson that is the chair of the I-20 corridor council isn't the same Amtrak Richard Anderson....


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 1, 2019)

Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> I'm assuming the Richard Anderson that is the chair of the I-20 corridor council isn't the same Amtrak Richard Anderson....



Correct. Not the same Richard Anderson.


----------



## drdumont (Jun 1, 2019)

ISTR we were <THAT> close to establishing a DAL-Meridian leg to meet with the Sunset, and were 
making progress until Hurricane Katrina. And weve been stonewalled since.

Anybody remember?


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Jun 1, 2019)

Don’t think Katrina had anything to do with it. I have an Amtrak timetable with the “Crescent Star” in it, even though it never actually ran.


----------



## west point (Jun 1, 2019)

This route has a problem. There is a potential for too many passengers wanting to travel the route. We expect that the passenger load south of Atlanta would be a maximum for DAL / FTW . You can expect a coach demand of 3 - 4 coaches and 2 sleepers If it connected with the Eagle then there might be even more demand?. NOL <> Meridian would probably be just 1 - 2 coaches and one sleeper.. That demand would probably eliminate the standby cars at NOL except a coach.
DAL would end up requiring two more complete train sets. 8 - 10 Amfleet -2 type coaches and 4 - 5 V1/-2 sleepers with spares at FTW It might be that the Heartland flyer could go single level releasing its 4 Superliners to other service?. Then also 5 P-42s or Chargers for locos.
Back to NEC <> ATL. The Crescent is already sold out more often than not ATL north so we could expect combined train to exceed the Meteor with 5 =6 coaches and 4 -5 sleepers. A basic 14 car train that would barely fit in NYP, Unless cut off cars at WASH. Where do we get the equipment? Leave it to others. 
What would increase passenger demand would be Thru way buses from CHA and Nashville to Birmingham. Birmingham as there are many passengers thru ATL to BHM. The thru way s could also take a few passengers on 20 to ATL and NEC


----------



## drdumont (Jun 2, 2019)

Do things boil down mostly to supply of rolling stock? When I look at avails of sleepers on the Eagle, Crescent, Sunset, the inventory is invariably low to nonexistent. On my trips over the past few years, the coaches were usually <50% occupied on a long haul basis, while the sleepers were full.
Of course, a big problem is sleepers being filled in the middle of the trip, but of course unavail for end to end. How about a way to know about the "holes" and a way to book them? I've done that on a couple of trips - sit in the club car or coach for a part of the journey.
It would seem to me that El Paso through Dallas to Atlanta or Meridian would really attract ridership.
That's if rolling stock could be found. A reasonable connection to the Sunset in ElPaso, to the Eagle in FTW, and to the Crescent would really be a boon.


----------



## Anderson (Jun 5, 2019)

west point said:


> This route has a problem. There is a potential for too many passengers wanting to travel the route. We expect that the passenger load south of Atlanta would be a maximum for DAL / FTW . You can expect a coach demand of 3 - 4 coaches and 2 sleepers If it connected with the Eagle then there might be even more demand?. NOL <> Meridian would probably be just 1 - 2 coaches and one sleeper.. That demand would probably eliminate the standby cars at NOL except a coach.
> DAL would end up requiring two more complete train sets. 8 - 10 Amfleet -2 type coaches and 4 - 5 V1/-2 sleepers with spares at FTW It might be that the Heartland flyer could go single level releasing its 4 Superliners to other service?. Then also 5 P-42s or Chargers for locos.
> Back to NEC <> ATL. The Crescent is already sold out more often than not ATL north so we could expect combined train to exceed the Meteor with 5 =6 coaches and 4 -5 sleepers. A basic 14 car train that would barely fit in NYP, Unless cut off cars at WASH. Where do we get the equipment? Leave it to others.
> What would increase passenger demand would be Thru way buses from CHA and Nashville to Birmingham. Birmingham as there are many passengers thru ATL to BHM. The thru way s could also take a few passengers on 20 to ATL and NEC


So in other words, it would be a very good use of the CAF sleeper order? (Assuming you'd need five sets for that run, 2 sleepers to FTW and 1 sleeper and a bag-dorm to NOL would make sense; three to FTW might even be worth looking at.)

If the concern is a "swamped" train...well, doesn't that seem like a problem management would _want_ to have in the scheme of things? It might help bolster an LD equipment order...


----------



## west point (Jun 5, 2019)

The heavy rains this year can make for more need for this route. CN closed south of Jackson for Amtrak may last all this summer. The Sunset may not be able to get to NOL later this month. For alternate way to get to/from NOL Crescent NOL - Meridian >> JAN, Shreveport , DAL , FTW might make many happy persons as it would be a regular connection.


----------



## TWA904 (Jul 30, 2019)

west point said:


> This route has a problem. There is a potential for too many passengers wanting to travel the route. We expect that the passenger load south of Atlanta would be a maximum for DAL / FTW . You can expect a coach demand of 3 - 4 coaches and 2 sleepers If it connected with the Eagle then there might be even more demand?. NOL <> Meridian would probably be just 1 - 2 coaches and one sleeper.. That demand would probably eliminate the standby cars at NOL except a coach.
> DAL would end up requiring two more complete train sets. 8 - 10 Amfleet -2 type coaches and 4 - 5 V1/-2 sleepers with spares at FTW It might be that the Heartland flyer could go single level releasing its 4 Superliners to other service?. Then also 5 P-42s or Chargers for locos.
> Back to NEC <> ATL. The Crescent is already sold out more often than not ATL north so we could expect combined train to exceed the Meteor with 5 =6 coaches and 4 -5 sleepers. A basic 14 car train that would barely fit in NYP, Unless cut off cars at WASH. Where do we get the equipment? Leave it to others.
> What would increase passenger demand would be Thru way buses from CHA and Nashville to Birmingham. Birmingham as there are many passengers thru ATL to BHM. The thru way s could also take a few passengers on 20 to ATL and NEC


Several years Amtrak did a study on doing Thru Way Bus service from Macon, Columbus and Chattanooga to Atlanta, and from Montgomery and Huntsville to Birmingham and about connecting Birmingham and Memphis to offer connections to/from the City of New Orleans and the Crescent. The study results sounded very promising, but as can be seen, nothing has been established. Seems Amtrak is good at doing studies and then nothing is ever done.


----------



## Qapla (Jul 30, 2019)

We do have to keep in mind, Amtrak is not the only entity that decides these things ... the freight lines that own the tracks also have to agree - and that does not always happen.


----------



## velotrain (Jul 31, 2019)

"Several years Amtrak did a study on doing Thru Way Bus service from Macon, Columbus and Chattanooga to Atlanta, and from Montgomery and Huntsville to Birmingham and about connecting Birmingham and Memphis to offer connections to/from the City of New Orleans and the Crescent."

I was actually considering renting a car for Atlanta/Birmingham to Memphis, but then noticed that pretty much everything above that is dark running and quickly lost interest. I can't see any point in flying down there just to do the southern triangle, but if you already live in that area . . . .


----------

